# Here's my 2nd month update.... its been up and down!



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Have had a topsy turvy month since my last post.. I was really showing good promising results.. and giving it my full commitment! But then... I went over the top and fractured my dam foot due to over doing my cardio!!  This was a big downer for me!!

I wasnt sure what to do! and then I made a mistake... I thought ..****! I am eating too many carbs now as I cant do any cardio and I even dropped my protein intake by about half! as all i could do was sit and wait, but I could still manage upper body w/o's and leg curls.. but not squats or cardio!

For a while I kept my food intake low thinking I didnt want to gain fat by not doing enough training! But this was a big mistake... I LOST WEIGH ALRIGHT! I lost about 1lb a day!! But it wasnt just fat...it was muscle!

So the last few weeks I went back to eating high protein and upped my carbs again! 6 meals a day.

The crazy thing is.. I have bounced back... I have gained some muscle back and lost loads of fat... I've lost 7lbs of fat since the last month i posted! My waist looks really different now... its more narrow than the patato sack it was before!! Which is awesome... and this is with a fractured foot and no cardio at all.

Okay... I've only been training properly for maximum of 2 months... so I'm nowhere near where I am aiming for... but a mighty improvement...and I am happy with how much fat I have lost and muscle gained since I started... very pleased indeed 

One again... u will see I dont look a great deal different...but look how much more trimmed my waist looks! and muscle tone is getting there during these early days. Its time to eat to grow.

This is the day I started my training.. in April 11th










This was me last month... may 27th..










and today June 27th... most noticably... how much weight i have lost around my waist in this pic... even with no cardio for weeks! looking to bulk again now.. so hope to be bigger next month.










and advice or comments would be good to hear guys.. thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

great progress for 2 months training....well done!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> great progress for 2 months training....well done!


Thanks Para, I am trying to bulk but also keeping my carbs as close to all i need as possible so I dont add hardly any fat at the same time. If i hadnt been delayed this month... I think I could have done a lot better but hope to see better results in another month from now... i'm sure i will tho.


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

nice one fella, a real sterling effort, just keep focused dude and itll all work out.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi folks... another month goes by! ... they go by too quick!

After my last month when I had my injury and couldnt stand up for a few weeks.. I was set back. I am now back up and 'running' again.. or walking!

I am never going tp be overly happy but I am reasonaby happy and seeing some progress again.. its only been 4 months now since I started in April..so still early days..but I have upped my cardio 5 times a week! and I am eating as clean as i can, I dont think I could eat any cleaner if i tried.

I am less fat by 3% (which is not accurate) but I can see I have lost a layer of fat... I am eating less carbs.. but as u may know by my other posts on the threads... I am on a mission to shed the fat...I hate it! But its still early days...and more patients is needed by me!

As I am training naturally... progress is slow...but I am gonna stick with it and been gradually progressing with lifting more weight each week.

Any thoughts would be good as I dont get any other encouragement apart from on here! 

This months pic... I'll update again in another month.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

damn ,thats fast progress mate.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

megatron said:


> damn ,thats fast progress mate.


hi mate, I have to say... I havent looked at my previous pics until just now... and I honestly didnt think I had progressed that much! I knew I had lost 'some' fat and i have gained some muscle.. but not a great amount! but now I can see I am progressing pretty good... my shoulders are looking sharper for sure.

I think what I am concentraiting on are my abs! I am judging myself by them and just thinking I'm not getting anywhere!

I would say to anyone starting out... make sure u take pics each month to see your progress or you wont see it.

Thanks mate.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Brilliant effort,keep doing what you're doing-its working!

Feel free to post your diet and routine,id be interested.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

Another nice post Bulk....i liked the first pic post you made. Good progress, real fast also. I think your delts are looking very good... nice size. And the waist is looking so much better. Keep it up mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, you grow pretty fast.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

heh those pics look more like 1 year apart (first and last).


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Conrad said:


> Another nice post Bulk....i liked the first pic post you made. Good progress, real fast also. I think your delts are looking very good... nice size. And the waist is looking so much better. Keep it up mate.


Thanks Conrad.. I should have stayed on that thread as it was my 1st post.. the waist is the hardest thing for me to deal with as always when trying to add size u add size to the waist as well....which I least enjoy and now trying to step up my cardio! It has improved massively tho since the beggining.. thanks.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Brilliant effort,keep doing what you're doing-its working!
> 
> Feel free to post your diet and routine,id be interested.


Cheers Para.. appreciate it! with the diet...its been trial and error the whole time.. I change things quite a bit.. I know this isnt ideal.. but when I see I'm gaining too much around the stomach I back off a bit on the carbs which isnt ideal either.. (I have only over the last few weeks upped my cardio tho) but I am sticking to eating every 3 hrs... drinking lots of water..and taking all the usual suppliments that most guys use. I did start taking Dorian yates carbs as I couldnt eat enough that I required as I find it hard to eat a lot of carbs.. and put that in with the protein. I dont think other peoples diets have helped me and just worked out what i like to eat mainly other than what other people are eating (I really cant eat fish either).

Thanks mate.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

megatron said:


> heh those pics look more like 1 year apart (first and last).


Hi megatron... thanks mate... but please forgive me if I am mis-reading this... but I hope this isnt meant to mean I am posting pics that are not when I say and this is a whole waste of time.. I can promise u on my life I have no ego trip that i need to waste my time pretending to be anything I'm not..  I have another pic I took in April...wasnt the same day as the other one.. but you can see on the TV its playing a video that if anyone recognises.. it was only released around about that time.. (its one of my fave videos tracks so I know its not been out that long...like a year that you said? ) this is all I can do to show you I was a fat bastard in April..lol.. and I have worked extremely hard and I know there are people that photoshop themselves for an ego trip.. but I would rather get advise on where I am going wrong than pretend I was a super hero...  I am not that weird I hope! 

The pics I posted today... were taken 100% today....the fat bastard pic below I am posting now was 100% taken in April this year.

In your defence... I have made very fast progress.. I am now 2st lighter! think a lot of my fast progress is down to muscle memory (and the training and diet of course...I am on a mission) but in my other thread I started... I have said...I have trained before years ago and shown the pics.. and I think my body remembers this and it speeds up progress...Like it does for anyone after a long lay off! I dont know if this is true.. I'm just saying what could be possible..and I hope next month to continue.. thanks though and I hope I didnt go into one too much..  I just dont want you to think I have any ego trip going on.. I promise u I dont.

This was taken around the same time.. and I didnt wish to post it as its disgusting..  and I was actually breathing in.. to make it look worse in this pic to see how pregnant I could look! and i think i suceeded!










Hope this helps mate..


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

Bulk1 said:


> H
> 
> The pics I posted today... were taken 100% today....the fat bastard pic below I am posting now was 100% taken in April this year.


yeah...you can tell from the dance vid in the background...came out about that time.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Conrad said:


> yeah...you can tell from the dance vid in the background...came out about that time.


Cheers Conrad  I am maybe taking this too personally now..lol.. but I just checked the release date of that video... and it was released on 19/03/07 http://www.music-house.co.uk/renegade/release_information.php?SingleID=1751

So it had only been out a few weeks when i took that before pic.. phew! thats a nice relief ... yes.. I worry far too much! lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Conrad said:


> yeah...you can tell from the dance vid in the background...came out about that time.


Dance vid looks more like a porno to me, ya know they have their clothes on for about a minute then POW its on


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Dance vid looks more like a porno to me, ya know they have their clothes on for about a minute then POW its on


pmsl!! mate... thats why it stuck in my memory! rofl.. they know how to play a good tune on those trumpets tho!

:lift:


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

tbh the dance vid was the first thing that caught my eye....lol


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

tbh the dance vid was the first thing that caught my eye....lol


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Time for another months update again already! .. I have now been training consistently for 5.5 months! since April 07.

I didnt even realise it was another month since my last update till just now! anyway... I have been steadily going forward... i've increased my calories (after cutting back to sged some fat and even tho I look a bit softer...i've grown 1/4 " on my arms and pecs! (wow.. lol... yes...slowly but i'm happy'ish!)

But tbh... I am happy! Its crazy... when u start...u want to shed the fat... and it takes a lot of hard work... then.. u wanna add some weight...and thats even harder!

What I would be grateful to ask you experienced guys... can you give me a guesstimate what body fat % do u think I am?? I write everything down every week... but I use calipers and scales... and I dont think either of them help me to know what I am. I was 19% now they both say 20% ... I started off at 34% tho! lol.. but since I have added my cals... I am now between 20 - 21% on them.. and i've increased 3lbs in weight in the last month. My legs have taken a battering from as heavy squats that can do! I have been crippled after every leg day for a good 3 days after ...each time! My legs are nothing to be proud of... i am giving them my best shot... and they are shaping up now... really sorry for the poor pics... I didnt know they were not that good until i uploaded them. I think it was due to taking them in a mirror.

Here's my update... and I hope to add some more 'lean as possible weight' by next month... generally I'm very happy and proud of how i'm doing....my goal is looking good by next summer! I want to look a good muscle tone all over but as I'm natural....am not looking to be the next arnie... 

Your comments would be welcome please..



















and I have only recently started squatting so dont be too harsh on my legs... give me another year!










Take care.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm just wondering... is it cool to post monthly updates ? I cant see anyone else posting regular updates and wondering if this is uncool? if so i wont update anymore, i hear a few guys being slagged off for being muscle worshiping? i dont really know what that means.. if it means posting updates each month.. i'll stop. Sorry if it isnt cool.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Bulk1 said:


> I'm just wondering... is it cool to post monthly updates ? I cant see anyone else posting regular updates and wondering if this is uncool? if so i wont update anymore, i hear a few guys being slagged off for being muscle worshiping? i dont really know what that means.. if it means posting updates each month.. i'll stop. Sorry if it isnt cool.


Dont be put off posting your updates,its a good way for you to keep track of your progress and a chance for others to offer constructive advice.

muscle worshipping is a whole different ball game!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah post em, i would mate but i always forget!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

with the speed in which your progressing, i would be updating monthly too mate! looking really solid and abs are starting to poke through.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

You've gained more mass in 2 months then i have in 4 years.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> with the speed in which your progressing, i would be updating monthly too mate! looking really solid and abs are starting to poke through.


Thank you! I really appreciate you mentioning starting to see my abs...(upper and bit of mid) after i took these pics later in the evening i worked my abs and it was the 1st time i've added weight to my legs when doing leg raises! and the difference is awesome... i am sitting here and i can really feel they've had a good workout... from now on i'm going to be using weights with my abs routine!

The lower abs arent even an option for me at the mo...as I've increased my cals by 300 cals.. i am aiming more at the long term goal now..and forgetting about getting cut up abs for now...i just want to get some more size on me! 

I'm getting good shape to me now and hope to see even better progress next time..


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Stanco said:


> You've gained more mass in 2 months then i have in 4 years.


haha.. i doubt it! (BTW... this thread is named.... 2 months progress... but this is my 5.5 month update! I have been adding to it each month) you must be awesome after 4 years mate?? I cant wait to see my end of year results! Long way off yet tho. I have never stuck at training for a solid year...ever! so this is my new beggining... theres no way i'm laying off again. My goal is really reaching my 1 year and then i will set another goal.

Thanks..


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

don't go too overboard with the weighted crunches / leg raises mate.. for abs you want reps more so then weight as you don't want to "bulk" your abs otherwise you just end up looking fat..


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> don't go too overboard with the weighted crunches / leg raises mate.. for abs you want reps more so then weight as you don't want to "bulk" your abs otherwise you just end up looking fat..


I disagree. The breadth of your abdominal region is dictated primarily by your pelvic bone, which is inherited and therefore not subject to alteration.

I've never seen anyone look too fat because his abdominal muscles were too muscular.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

thoms04 said:


> Just found this forum and now this thread.
> 
> That progress is amazing mate .... awesome work and just shows how quickly the hard work can pay off.


Thank you Tom... welcome to the forum...and it will be good to check your own progress along the way.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> don't go too overboard with the weighted crunches / leg raises mate.. for abs you want reps more so then weight as you don't want to "bulk" your abs otherwise you just end up looking fat..


hey AM, I know what you mean about this.. i will carry on but will keep a check on that.

I know its a bit of a black hole... some peeps say low reps of 35 reps others say 500... I do 2 sets of 50 leg raises.... 2 sets or 50 crunches and 2 sets 50 side torso twists.

cheers


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cant post any picture updates this month!

My Laptop broke, so i bought a new one with Windows Vista, now my canon camera software isnt compatable!  i need to buy some kind of docking thing for the flash card?!

Anyways... my mid-section is the most noticable change this month and side torso area is coming thru... when i started i was over 40" around my waist /belly! now i'm 31" !! and can only grab about 1" of fat from the lower abs... soon as thats gone... should see some lower ab definition...the mid abs are more visable now tho.. so its all good... I dont recognise myself now from when i started! If i had seen me now before I started i would have paid anything to get to this stage!

Happy with the results


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

are u all natural mate ????


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Man thats some weight loss. Any pics of you 'off-season' lol?!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

very good progress....

As for the update thing... keep on. I try and do mine monthly and like you, I never seem to see the difference until i look at the pictures....


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

v good progress man looking good


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

welsh_ryan said:


> are u all natural mate ????


Yes I am natural, I started off taking HEAPS of suppliments though, they all sounded too good to not buy! lol. which I now dont believe are as important as eating lots of good nutrition.. if its not full of good nutrition I dont eat it! (anything with added colouring or flavours is out...all natural fruit, veg, wholegrain, lean meat only) I really dont believe in any supps..even the better ones.. by adding extra Glutamine or BCAA's supps.. since eliminating them I havent lost any gains so i dont think they were neccesssary for me...justy an extra expence... and just sticking with Whey post w/o , green tea for supporting my fat loss, good multi-vit, Omega 3. Thats all I take.. but I'm not looking at being a big BB'der like some guys... I just want to be lean and muscular with definition.. and very pleased I'm heading in the right direction  I know its a nightmare reading about peoples success when u'r just starting and over weight! I hope this inspires some newbies to get dedicated to getting fit and looking fitter.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

bigden said:


> v good progress man looking good


Thanks for the inspiration folks... I'm still on a mission..lol


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome effort BULK - hands down, you have acheived some impressive gains. When are you going to shed the light on your detailed diet and training program!!!!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cardio 30 mins bike 1st thing before breaky apart from weekends... just drink a glass of water throughout... followed by Abs routine... or I do abs late evening most nights... 60x3 (leg raises/torso twists/crunches). My fat loss has come down to a degree that i wont need to continue with this amount of cardio (bike) in a few months..and i'll concentrate on lean bulking.

I mix up my chest w/o varying the upper and lower pecs from one day to the next.. but always start with flat bench presses on any chest day which is the main overall builder for me.

All groups... approx 12 - 15 reps 3 sets.

1) Chest : Flat bench press

Flat Flyes Incline press

Shoulders....side laterals, military press.

Triceps Narrow grip bench press

Cable push downs

2) Legs : Squats .

Leg Curls and calf raises

3) Back deadlifts / rows

Sitting Dumbell curls.. i dont over train arms.

Forearms. wrist curls...and reverse wrist curls

4) Rest day

5) Start again with Chest /Triceps/shoulders

Diet chances depending if your trying to add weight or lose weight... I dont stick to the same routine (depending on my weight gain/fat loss, so its not going to help anyone..everyone is different depending on there goal? u have to work out your own diet plan to achieve that... copying someone elses diet wont do much....but i get my nutrients from the following..

I get as close as I can with the correct 3 nutrient group intakes.. just hit as close as I can. I dont eat any junk... I haven't touched any non-healthy carbs in months.. or alcohol. I've stuck mainly to wholegrain Complex carbs... plus Chicken fillets, eggs (1 yolk per 6 egg whites) whey, hazel nuts/almond/cashews, broccoli, leeks, peppers, onions, sweet potato's, Oats with water, whole grain bread, brown rice, beans. Only very few simple carbs..apples, banana's, grapefruit, raisons, pure honey.. salads are in there but not really worth mentioning as they are more cal burning foods (+8 glasses of water a day , Omega 3 caps, green tea, whey are only supps) I dont eat any sea food or dairy products.. makes me sick.

I get 6 equal meals.. 9am/12pm/3pm/6pm/9pm/12mid whey only

Protein 30 per meal

Carbs 60 per meal

Fats 10g meal

I prob missed a few things.... but this is the general idea.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Could drop the carbs some and up the fats.

But that is just me...........


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Could drop the carbs some and up the fats.
> 
> But that is just me...........


Yes, I do vary it.... i know its not ideal but it is kept around that area.. 

I am looking at my latest pics on my camera viewer i took yesterday...and compared to the last pics... i am looking leaner and more defined in all areas without muscle loss, looking better that before I just wish i could post the pics. My Fat % looks like its come down a good few %.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If the numbers are comming in at a positive direction then just keep what you are doing.

Don't mess with success......


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Managed to get a pic loaded.. not sure it shows the abs too well in the pic but they've improved.. (no muscle size loss whilst cutting which is what i wanted) and now 31" waist, more updates next month.


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

inspirational for a newbie like me. Just shows what's possible with motivation, hard work and dedication.

Thanks.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

cyberheater said:


> inspirational for a newbie like me. Just shows what's possible with motivation, hard work and dedication.
> 
> Thanks.


Cheers Cyber  I just want to add 1 inch more or muscle... and lose 1" of fat....and that will be me happy to stay like that for good. The thing is that last 1" of lower ab fat is likey to take another 2 months to shift...the hardest bit. But its days are numbered! :lift:

All the best.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello mate,im very impressed,both with your results and your attitude/dedication.

Total respect,keep it up.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Pip said:


> Man thats some weight loss. Any pics of you 'off-season' lol?!


Hi Pip... just to give you an idea how far i've come.... this puts in into prospective.... I was 41" around my belly some 7 months ago! 4 bottles of beer every night... 36 packets of crisps a week! and thats just a scratch of the surface of what I was eating! I never ate any fruit or veggies.. or good protein.. only fried McDonalds food was good enough for me! :crazy:










I dont even drink DIET coke anymore as i dont think ite healthy enough! lol.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Hello mate,im very impressed,both with your results and your attitude/dedication.
> 
> Total respect,keep it up.


Thanks mate for the support..


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bulk1 said:


> Hi Pip... just to give you an idea how far i've come.... this puts in into prospective.... I was 41" around my belly some 7 months ago! 4 bottles of beer every night... 36 packets of crisps a week! and thats just a scratch of the surface of what I was eating! I never ate any fruit or veggies.. or good protein.. only fried McDonalds food was good enough for me! :crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truthfully speaking

I think that is THE best progress iv'e seen, ans in such short time

Reps for that, great job.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Amazing progress mate, keep it up!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

ah24 and Jay... thanks!

For some reason I thought it was 4 weeks since my last update...(musts be a slow month) but its only been 2.5 weeks! So I thought I'd just compare from pics I posted 2 months ago. No wonder my update pic doesnt look much differrent from 2.5 weeks before.. but there is still slight improvement so have posted an update. I am still not expecting much from the lower abs for a good few months yet... although under the inch of fat I can feel them firming up well... its more of the slow fat loss now as its reached the stage of the hardest bit to shift.... but its not welcome and will be shifted outa there in the near future...slowly but surely its going.

I was looking back 2 months ago... and theres been some good progress since August... I've shown the comparison over the last 2 months below.. looking forward to another 6 months time when things will be shaping up. I've deffo learnt a lot since I began and you deffo pick up what does and doesnt work for you along the way. Should have better progress in the next update but off to USA soon and not sure how long for! Will still check in on here tho.

All I have changed din my diet over the last few weeks, is I have increased my healthy fats by almost double.. my skin my a good indictor to me I was in need of more as it was drying up.. and since has improved and no bad fat gain.. (my daily fats from,pure Olive Oil...Omega 3...walnuts and other nuts)

Here's a comparison over the last 2 months.... slow but progress is seen.. from left to right starting at 23rd August.










all the best folks!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Are you natural? Amazing progress!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Liam said:


> Are you natural? Amazing progress!


Hi Liam, thanks mate. Yes totally natural (only Whey and green tea, multi vits, omega 3, and the rest from my diet) I would be too much of a wimp to try anything even if I wanted to, as I pass out if i see a needle! 

I'll update again in another month.. all the best.


----------



## X Adam X (Nov 15, 2007)

Just seen this thread as i have only just joined the forum a few days ago.. Bulk your progress has been absolutely astounding, second only to the inspirational dedication that you have shown :clap2:

Definately impressed by not only the iron will and dedication to training but also the fact that you kept an open mind and experimented with different diets / supps untill you found what worked for you. Kudos to you for that 

I have never tried losing weight / cutting up as i was never satisfied with the amount of mass i had accumulated but i am planning to try in feb/march 08. Hope you will be able to give me a pointer or 2 when the time comes.:becky:

Will be interesting to see your next pic, but to be honest i really don't think that there is room for much improvement. I definately dont think any more fat loss is needed. Great work though! Extremely motivational. :rockon:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

X Adam X said:


> Just seen this thread as i have only just joined the forum a few days ago.. Bulk your progress has been absolutely astounding, second only to the inspirational dedication that you have shown :clap2:
> 
> Definately impressed by not only the iron will and dedication to training but also the fact that you kept an open mind and experimented with different diets / supps untill you found what worked for you. Kudos to you for that
> 
> ...


Hey Adam... I am really pleased that I have motivated you!  This is really what this page is all about.. showing its possible with hard work and trial and error!

I really believe the most important thing is not copying someone else's diet... exercise routine... and types of suppliments etc. What works for one person wont always work for another.

I mean, everyone is different in there make up.. and you have to find out what your body likes best... if it likes something it will show it in your energy...progress.. and results.. you just have to try and see the difference with some trial and error.

But I will be more than happy to help you with your new start next year... I'll also be having a new start! This is because...

....like I mentioned in my post above (end of Oct post) I will be back and forth to New York now over the Xmas period.. I just got back on Weds.. but will be going again shortly on business trip... and some pleasure thrown in too!  But I wont be going off my diet too much... I found some good places in Manhattan to buy my healthy nurtients and you get even more choice than you do here!

I'll be taking a complete rest from heavy weights until the new year... I am more than happy to do this ...as I think its really good for the body/muscles to have a complete rest for a while.. and its just fit in with my regeme that I have going on now.

I cant wait to start again in the new year... I am already itching to get back and start training... but this is fine as I will be even more determined and motivated...so thats another good thing 

By the way... my last month has been great... I have just tried another protein.. and it really does work for me... its not a steriod so wont turn you into arnie over night... but it just makes me feel stronger...and my appearance has definitlely improved again since the last update! I always liked Reflex... but again I wanted to experiment on others... so I tried.... Dynmatize Elite (I liked this too) and Met RX. But my fave so far is what I recently started by Boditronics Express Whey! (Chocolate flavour! but it tastes like Choc/banana! lol really nice) and I am very much looking forward to sticking with this when I start again a'fresh in the new year. I'm also going to try creatine Ethyl Ester for the 1st time... I think I have reached a good levele now that I am very happy with so trying the creatine will be interesting and looking forward to new results.

Take care... and keep blasting the iron folks.. :lift:


----------



## X Adam X (Nov 15, 2007)

Bulk1 said:


> I have just tried another protein.. and it really does work for me... its not a steriod so wont turn you into arnie over night... but it just makes me feel stronger...and my appearance has definitlely improved again since the last update! I always liked Reflex... but again I wanted to experiment on others... so I tried.... Dynmatize Elite (I liked this too) and Met RX. But my fave so far is what I recently started by Boditronics Express Whey! (Chocolate flavour! but it tastes like Choc/banana! lol really nice)


I am pretty much in an experimental mode at the moment too. So far the proteins i have tried have been Maximuscle Promax Extreme, then Nitrotech Hardcore 2 (i think this product gives great resullts but cost me an arm and a leg  ) and i am now trying out PHD whey for everyday use and BSN Syntha 6 (slow release protein) for night times  Although the idea of the slow release protein for overnight recovery sounds really appealing to me.. the damn product gives me a funny stomach and gas which i dont get with any other protein bah!

I am actually looking forward to trying out some of the board sponsored proteins since so far they have been getting good reviews from everyone here and seem very reasonably priced.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Stick to whole foods and you will be better off.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I would say instead of having the protein shake before bed try having some low fat cottage cheese as this has slow digesting protein properties!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

As am sure other foods do as well


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Adam, what flavour syntha-6 are you using? I had a strawberry sample and that was the second best tasting protein i've had so far but want to try cookies n cream!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey AH24, those quads look pretty good.

You would get some more seperation with very slow and controlled extentions with a flex/pause at the top.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Hey AH24, those quads look pretty good.
> 
> You would get some more seperation with very slow and controlled extentions with a flex/pause at the top.


Cheers hacks,

Thats actually what i've been doing lately, i gotta say leg extensions are probably the most painful exercise! The lactic acid build-up off those is killer!!

That pic was taken over a month ago now, cant find right software to put latest quad pic on comp:mad:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ah24 said:


> Cheers hacks,
> 
> Thats actually what i've been doing lately, i gotta say leg extensions are probably the most painful exercise! The lactic acid build-up off those is killer!!
> 
> That pic was taken over a month ago now, cant find right software to put latest quad pic on comp:mad:


I saw a link with a pro that has some of the hugest legs talk about the squezing effects and seperation.

Most people do leg extentions wrong anyway, it is not a size or mass, nor strength exercise, it is a shaping, seperation exercise.


----------



## X Adam X (Nov 15, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Adam, what flavour syntha-6 are you using? I had a strawberry sample and that was the second best tasting protein i've had so far but want to try cookies n cream!


Hi AH24,

I have the cookies and cream and mocachino flavours  I have to say that the cookies and cream is the single most delciious protein shake i have ever tried. Like hagen Daz ice cream lol


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

hey Guys Happy 2008! I have been out the gym after my short work commitments in NY.. so now finally ready to start again! Looking forward to getting back into the full training and diet routine again! Have had my fair share of eating the usual xmas junk... but didnt lose track and have only gained a few pounds which will be burnt off within a week!

I will admit... after the break....my motivation levels are not at there peak at the moment for some reason? I cant quite understand why... but I'm ready to get in the best shape of my life this year lol... roll on summer 2008 more updates and better conditioning.

Good luck with your own weights... cheers for all your support since the beggining of 2007 when i used to be a big fat bloke!! keep up the good work!


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Just found this bulk, great work mate! Stay focussed!


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Been on my Bulk diet for just about a month now.. it looks like I have taken a step back rather than forward without the definition of my abs..etc.. but thats not what i'm after at the mo.. looking soft but want to carry on gaining some weight for a few more months yet and grow a bit... I'm drinking loads of water and only just started creatine last week...and its to my liking... as its helping with lifting heavier and harder without as much fatigue. I'll keep more updates coming again now.. and certain I'll see some good progress ahead..

My new starting point for this year.. (I have an indent above my navel.. havent been shot.. even tho it looks like it)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate your change is unbeleivable i keep waiting for the point where you say your just messing and your amazing at photoshop lol.

im just starting out and posting pics every 2 weeks but damn i hope i could get at least half the gains you have

well done


----------



## jezza553 (Feb 12, 2008)

hey guys im new to all this any advice for me im 15 and half stone and want to start seriosly lifting to cut my waist


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

This months update...










eating like crazy...and training hard... I'll update again next month.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

Blurry pic, but good gains all the same.


----------



## AR77 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey man, you should feel proud of yourself for what you have achieved from the beginning. You have done fantasically well. Its motivated me to no end as well.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

AR77 said:


> Hey man, you should feel proud of yourself for what you have achieved from the beginning. You have done fantasically well. Its motivated me to no end as well.


Thanks for your kind feedback AR77, in 6 months I'll be where I want to be I think and going to do everything I can to get me there, so lots to do! 

Wish u the best with your own training:lift:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I added this to my own file.. but thought I might as well show how far I've come so far. In 1 week from now I started my training 1 year ago.. and this is how I looked last April.. and how I have changed (natural) I am quite proud to be honest... and now going to just keep progressing!! (I'm in the middle of a bulk so not very defined at the mo.. but still happy)


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job, looks like you've been bitten by the bulk bug...


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

I havent been on here in about 5 months.. thought I would update how I've been doing..

I have been less obsessed with bulking as much since then. I still train occationally but do general fitness training than pure weights.. like a like jog or just a long walk in the sun. I have lost a lot of weight and really feel good.. I'm not a big muscluar guy but I only do weights once every 10 days! and my muscle is kept maintained and I dont even take whey protein anymore.. which is a big cost saving. I only take Green tea now.. the rest is just a mixed diet! I even eat 3 packs of Jaffa cakes a week.. and 2 other packets of almond slices that I really like! (I wouldnt even go near a biscuit before) along with plenty of fruit, veg, lean meats... and lots of water every day. (and my waist size never goes up..its 31" (just under) now and it even feels tighter than it was before I started adding treats which was a few months ago, even tho I havent even trained my abs in a month they are still firm and visable (not cut, but I am just happy with how I am)

Just a million miles away from the 41" waist fat guy a few years ago... so well happy this is a new life style.. and no effort.. I dont even realise I am leading a healthy lifestyle.. but I must be doing something right.. 

I just took this to show I havent piled on the fat.. 










I


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

mate looking good, you are still miles ahead of where you were when you started only a few months ago, reps and respect my friend, keep going!


----------



## Wheyhey (May 20, 2007)

Well done, i think you have good gentics for muscle building, you have made fast progress.

Good dedication.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

LeanShredded said:


> mate looking good, you are still miles ahead of where you were when you started only a few months ago, reps and respect my friend, keep going!


Thanks LS! I have just stepped things up a little bit again.. I think I respond well giving myself more rest


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wheyhey said:


> Well done, i think you have good gentics for muscle building, you have made fast progress.
> 
> Good dedication.


Thanks WH, my Dad was quite muscular.. but he was more stocky than me.. but I think I have some of his genetics in there somewhere. Cheers


----------



## lew86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Mate only just seen your thread and Ive gotta say hats off to you bud, i'm literally quite gobsmacked and can only dream of making that sort of progress. Just cant believe youve made that progress in such a short space of time, absolutely unbelievable, but congratulations bud, not the slightest bit jelous lol


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Lew.. its hard work getting all the fat off.. and hated every minute of the cardio stage.. I dont ever want to have to go through all that again... so its far easier to stay fit and healthy now lol


----------



## lew86 (Aug 6, 2008)

well its said the first stp is always the hardsest, especially when fat burning but like people have said it just goes to show what hard work and dedication can do when you go for it, and I think your one of, if not THE best example of this.

Not trying to kiss **** but its just gotta be said


----------



## MattBoorman (Mar 7, 2008)

This is by far the best progress i have ever seen, congrats dude keep up the good work!


----------

